# First grooming day coming up and I'm so nervous!!



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Snowflake is going to have her first grooming day this week. She's five months and I want her hair cut into a shorter style. Her breeder recommended a teddy bear cut. Is that the same as a puppy cut??

Any advice on where to find photos to bring in to the groomer?

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just found some great haircut pictures and instructions that might help. I sent you a private msg.


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Heather! GOt it!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Heather Glen said:


> Just found some great haircut pictures and instructions that might help. I sent you a private msg.


Heather, would you mind sending me the pictures and instructions? I would be interested in seeing them. I haven't taken Javi yet for his first grooming and am unsure what to do.

I would love to see Snowflake's after picture!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Snowflake looks so cute now.  Don't let then use the buzzer on her face. IMO Most groomers will . I gave my Zoey her first hair cut but I like them about the length of snowflake now.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles is 13 months and she has never had a haircut. She has only had a paw and sanitary trim. I have considered a bang trim, but I like her little ponytail and bows Scout is 2.5 yrs and he only gets a slight trim every 4 weeks.


----------

